# Rules on billing 97014



## cmariedyer (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking for advice on billing for unattended estim when applied to different areas of the body.  (ie, cervical for 15 minutes, knee for 15 minutes, lumbar for 15 minutes.  Is it correct that you can only bill this code for a single unit when multiple applications are applied in different areas and with different settings?


----------



## tracieleeburke (Jan 25, 2012)

*Medicare Advantage Plans*

I know when billing the 97014 to Medicare you must conver the code to G0283 but does this rule apply to all Medicare Advantage Plans as well?


----------



## mhstrauss (Jan 25, 2012)

cmgreene said:


> Looking for advice on billing for unattended estim when applied to different areas of the body.  (ie, cervical for 15 minutes, knee for 15 minutes, lumbar for 15 minutes.  Is it correct that you can only bill this code for a single unit when multiple applications are applied in different areas and with different settings?



97014 is not a timed code, so there should not be multiple units. It is 1 unit, regardless of whether the service is for 10 minutes or 45 minutes; here is the link to a good article:

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...al-stimulation-and-avoid-triggering-an-audit/


----------



## nelsong5 (Jan 28, 2012)

mhstrauss said:


> 97014 is not a timed code, so there should not be multiple units. It is 1 unit, regardless of whether the service is for 10 minutes or 45 minutes; here is the link to a good article:
> 
> http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...al-stimulation-and-avoid-triggering-an-audit/



True, is it one unit regardless of time or if applied to multiple areas.


----------

